# Any Elk Hunters here? I need help with a Hoochie Mama!!



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I can ask my husband. I have gone on elk hunts with him, but I myself do not either hunt or shoot.
Hubby,though is trophy hunter. It was kinda funny one year, as he was using his elk call, he kept getting a response.
I think the outfitter, with his customer, that he bugled up, was embarrassed, to say the least!
Have helped pack out several 6 point trophy elk. I like elk meat, and am not much fond of any other wild meat!
I am thankful that full curl trophy rams have eluded hubby thus far, as I don't even like domestic sheep or lamb. Can't imagine coming up with a receipt for an old ram!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Smilie said:


> I can ask my husband. I have gone on elk hunts with him, but I myself do not either hunt or shoot.
> Hubby,though is trophy hunter. It was kinda funny one year, as he was using his elk call, he kept getting a response.
> I think the outfitter, with his customer, that he bugled up, was embarrassed, to say the least!
> Have helped pack out several 6 point trophy elk. I like elk meat, and am not much fond of any other wild meat!
> I am thankful that full curl trophy rams have eluded hubby thus far, as I don't even like domestic sheep or lamb. *Can't imagine coming up with a receipt for an old ram!*




I have one, boil it and call it "Dog Food"!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh, I guess I forgot to mention that I don't actually hunt elk either. I just like to call the bulls during the rut and sometimes other times of year, if you split a herd of elk (usually by accident) then if you use a cow call you can get them talking to you. I love talking to the elk. And the rut is probably my favorite time of year. But no, I don't actually hunt them either. I love seeing them alive.

The other day I saw a baby deer that was very, very pale. It was with it's mother and another doe/fawn pair. I thought it might have been an albino, but I don't know for sure. It was sort of a creamy, off-white color. Not bright white, but definitely much lighter than the other fawn and both does. That would be a first for me, if it was an albino. But I'll probably never see it again to know.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, we certainly don't always hunt elk, and have laid awake in camp, listening to a bull bugle, or ridden out, early in the morning, coming across elk
Here is a picture of Carmen first seeing elk




We also have 'resident elk', that have moved more east,thus can at times be seen in woodlots and pastures, plus can be a problem, far as hay stacks in the winter
Food is easier to come by, and wolves are aslo pushing them out of the mountain areas more. We see them pass through our hay field once in a while, as in this winter picture








Once in awhile, Hubby does get a six point bull, but will never hunt with a cow tag.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i'd say check out youtube i'm sure someone has taken one apart before


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Smilie said:


> Well, we certainly don't always hunt elk, and have laid awake in camp, listening to a bull bugle, or ridden out, early in the morning, coming across elk
> Here is a picture of Carmen first seeing elk
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos! I've tried to get photos of elk, but they always look like "Where's Waldo!" I've been lucky enough to find a nice bull elk skull with antlers (a 6 x 7!) out riding so I had it cleaned and now it lives in the house. I like to tell people I got a trophy bull and didn't even have to shoot it. 

Here is one of the rare photos I got during the rut one year of a nice bull. And then one morning I went out to feed my horses only to see elk on the other side of the corral interacting with them. I didn't know cow elk would bluff-charge horses, but they did! They stayed down there for quite a while, long enough for me to sneak back to the house to get my camera and then sneak back down and get photos. 

I grew up in the city, so I LOVE seeing wildlife. 



tim62988 said:


> i'd say check out youtube i'm sure someone has taken one apart before


Maybe, but I couldn't find it. There are a few videos showing people using them, but I didn't see anything about taking one apart. But thanks for the tip. It might be there and I am just not looking for the right search terms so I might try again.


----------

